# I always regret telling therapist anything.



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

Alot of the time I can reveal things on the third day of meeting. And I never get along with them. I keep switching to someone & it is like ughh I wish I never even told them anything. I really dont trust them. Sometimes it seems so calm and quiet in the office but when I leave t is like a mistake that I tell them anything. They sit there I talk and they dont even say anything. IDK what is the point of it.


----------



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

I used to think that they would eventually start explaining the point to me, and then everything would make sense. I can tell you that that never happens. It will always be the same as what you are experiencing now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I try to be as honest as possible so they can help. I only regret the times when I forget to say something that I really wanted them to know. Every therapist is different.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Rainbow-Darkness said:


> Alot of the time I can reveal things on the third day of meeting. And I never get along with them. I keep switching to someone & it is like ughh I wish I never even told them anything. I really dont trust them. Sometimes it seems so calm and quiet in the office but when I leave t is like a mistake that I tell them anything. They sit there I talk and they dont even say anything. IDK what is the point of it.


The therapists are there for you to vent and to offer you a different perspective. Not necessarily give you answers. That was one of the first things my therapist told me when I started seeing her. It may not seem like it is working at first, but I say stick with it. Trust is fragile and takes time to build and so I think if you keep switching therapists, you will end up back where you started. Good Luck and I am also here if you wanna talk.


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you. I feel like I waste their time because sometimes I just look down the whole time and use a pen and have my journal and scratch the pages. I have really bad mood disorder and overly sensitive.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Yep I'm already done with mine. She was an attractive 28 yr old Asian woman, and I could tell she lived a very, very different life. She couldn't relate to me, nor could I to her. She honestly got her phone out a few times during sessions. It was interesting to say the least to go to a therapist that is basically your age though. I kind of regret telling her the few things I did. Went to her as she's an into EMDR, as my doc pretty wanted someone who was more kind than my previous counselor. And she kind of made me feel undeserving of being in her office, this emdr lady. It seemed like she was just going through the motions, instead of really trying to connect with me.


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Rainbow-Darkness said:


> Thank you. *I feel like I waste their time *because sometimes I just look down the whole time and use a pen and have my journal and scratch the pages. I have really bad mood disorder and overly sensitive.


Never, ever feel like you are wasting their time. I have had quite a few therapists - and a number of them wasted *my* time. I didn't waste theirs - they were doing their job (or that's what they were trying to do). They also get paid for it.


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

Rainbow-Darkness said:


> Thank you. I feel like I waste their time because sometimes I just look down the whole time and use a pen and have my journal and scratch the pages. I have really bad mood disorder and overly sensitive.


they are being paid to talk to you and hear you out 
sometimes talking to someone who isnt your friend or family member is a good thing you dont always tell friends or family exactly whats going on with you for whatever reason

i lost my best friend 3 yrs ago and when he went i no longer had anyone to talk to 
my other friends were/are living life 
my family is no support by any means they actually triger anxniety attacks for me

i had my first therapy session a few months ago and i cant believe i waited this long to even go 
felt so much weight lifted off my shoulders because i was able to vent to someone
doesnt matter to me if the therapist cares about me or not personally
when you hold your emotions and anger in for to long i personally think is the cause of depression and anxiety


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am sorry kiinglouie. I am happy it is working for you. That is great!


----------

